# welche cam soll ich mir holen? *nichhaun*



## boris (23. Juli 2002)

bin mir sicher dass diese thema bestimmt schon oft durchgekaut wurde, aber ich will nomma aufrollen. und zwar möchte ich ~ max 700€ ausgeben, aber lieber weniger. was mir sehr wichtig is, sind gestochen scharfe bilder. was nützt mir ne hammr resol. wenn die bilder verschwommen sind. ich brauch die bilder sowohl für unser archiv, als auch zum weiterverarbeiten. ich will hier jetzt keine 0815 aldi cams genannt bekommen  sondern richtig gute cams, am besten mit hoher auflösung, gutem preis und besonders guter qualy.
vielen dank im vorraus!
ciao


----------



## Vitalis (23. Juli 2002)

Auch wenn Du etwas weniger Geld ausgeben willst, wirf einen Blick auf die wahrscheinlich beste Kamera auf dem Markt zu einem ähnlichen Preis. Die Fuji Finepix S602Z. Bei http://www.fotoversand-brinker.de kostet sie 725 Euro. Der Laden hat einen schlechten Ruf, aber ich hab sie nach 2 Tagen in den Händen gehalten (mit einem belgischen Garantieschein ).

Ich kann Dir jetzt nicht alle Vorzüge aufzählen.. sie ist sehr schnell, hat Spiegelreflex-Feeling, kannst alles manuell einstellen wenn Du willst, ein 6x-Zoomobjektiv, interpolierte, trotzdem gutaussehende 6 Megapixel-Bilder und rund 4 echte Megapixel (laut ct'). Schreib vielleicht noch mal ganz genau, wofür Du die Bilder brauchst und in welchen Auflösungen usw.. 

Lies Dir unbedingt folgende Testberichte durch =):

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/F602/F62A.HTM 
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujis602z/
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/fuji/finepix_s602-review/index.html
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2002_reviews/fuji_s602z.html

Wenn Du Testfotos außerhalb der Tests sehen willst, sag mir bescheid, ich schick Dir dann welche.


----------



## Mythos007 (23. Juli 2002)

Die Sony DSC F707 schafft leider nicht ganz die Preishürde
- ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr schön  - Habe "sie" in der
Arbeit und die Nightshotfunktion ist einfach nur eine nette,
fette Spielerei ...

Infos gibt es hier: *Sony DSC F707*


----------



## boris (24. Juli 2002)

hmm, bissl zu teuer oder?


----------



## DLDS (24. Juli 2002)

ich würd eh sagen schnapp dir ne anaologe und kauf dir nen guten Dia Scanner.. haste dass doppelte an auflösungsvermögen und qualität !


----------



## boris (24. Juli 2002)

näh, will ne digi


----------



## sid@work (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DLDS _
> *ich würd eh sagen schnapp dir ne anaologe und kauf dir nen guten Dia Scanner.. haste dass doppelte an auflösungsvermögen und qualität ! *



hm... ich interessiere mich für einen diascanner, 
gibt es einen den du empfehlen kannst? 
oder verschiedene in unterschiedlcihen preisgruppen?


----------



## boris (24. Juli 2002)

bleibt ma plz beim thema 
schließlich geht hier um ne cam die ich mir holen will ^^


----------



## goela (26. Juli 2002)

Hi,
habe auch lange studiert, welche Kamera ich mir holen soll!
Dabei waren in der engeren Wahl die Coolpix 885, Casio 3500, Olympus 3000 (oder so).
Letztendlich bin ich dann bei der Canon Powershot S30 (3,2Mio Pixel) gelandet! Die habe ich für 898 sFr. (ca. 600 Euro).
Mir gefällt die Grösse und die Leistung. Inzwischen kann man die S40 schon für 980 sFr. bekommen.

Die Canon Powershot hatte das beste Bild (Die Coolpix hat wohl laut Test bei Neonlich einen deutlichen Rotstich) von den 3Mio Pixel Kamera's! Leider weiss ich die Testseite nicht mehr!

Ich habe mir auch schon Bilder nachmachen lassen und muss sagen die Bildqualität ist astrein!

Bemängeln gibt's fast nichts! Kleinigkeiten. Die Kamera hat sehr viel Einstellmöglichkeiten und auch die dazugelieferte Software ist nicht schlecht!

Analoge Kameras machen die bessern Bilder - noch! Aber wer erst mal eine Digitalkamera hat wird diese zu schätzen wissen. Es ist einfach unschlagbar dass man die gemachten Bilder auf dem Display anschauen kann. Ausserdem kann man sehr viele Bilder machen sich dann die besten Aussuchen und per Internet bestellen.

@DLDS
Richtig analoge Kameras machen das bessere Bild! Doch die Logik Bilder dann per Scanner anschliessen einzulesen ist irgendwie unlogisch! Heutzutage kann man für ein paar Euro sich gleich eine Photo-CD erstellen lassen. Spart Zeit und Nerven!


----------

